# LETTER FROM GRANDPA



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

Subject: LETTER FROM GRANDPA

John G. is 63 years old and owns a small business. He's a life-long

Republican and sees his dream of retiring next year has all but evaporated.

With the stock market crashing and new taxes coming his way, John assumes

now that he will work to his dying day.

John has a granddaughter. Ashley is a recent college grad.

She drives a flashy hybrid car, wears all the latest fashions, and loves to go out to

nightclubs and restaurants. Ashley campaigned hard for Barack Obama. After

the election she made sure her grandfather (and all other Republican family

members) received a big I told-you-so earful on how the world is going to be

a much better place now that her party is taking over.

Having lost both roommates, Ashley recently ran short of cash and cannot pay

the rent (again) on her 3 bedroom townhouse. Like she has done many times in

the past, she e-mailed her grandfather asking for some financial help.

Here is his reply:

Sweetheart,

I received your request for assistance.

Ashley, you know I love you dearly and I'm sympathetic to your

financial

plight. Unfortunately, times have changed. With the election of President

Obama, your grandmother and I have had to set forth a bold new economic plan

of our own..."The Ashley Economic Empowerment Plan." Let me explain.

Your grandmother and I are life-long, wage-earning tax payers. We have lived

a comfortable life, as you know, but we have never had the fancier things

like European vacations, luxury cars, etc. We have worked hard and were

looking forward to retiring soon. But the plan has changed. Your president

is raising our personal and business taxes significantly. He says it is so

he can give our hard earned money to other people. Do you know what this

means, Ashley? It means less for us, and we must cut back on many business

and personal expenses.

You know the wonderful receptionist who worked in my office for more than 23

years? The one who always gave you candy when you came over to visit? I

had

to let her go last week. I can't afford to pay her salary and all of the

government mandated taxes that go with having employees. Your grandmother

will now work 4 days a week to answer phones, take orders and handle the

books. We will be closed on Fridays and will lose even more income to the

Wal-Mart.

I'm also very sorry to report that your cousin Frank will no longer be

working summers in the warehouse. I called him at school this morning. He

already knows about it and he's upset because he will have to give up

skydiving and his yearly trip to Greenland to survey the polar bears.

That's just the business side of things. Some personal economic effects of

Obama's new taxation policies include none other than you. You know very

well that over the years your grandmother and I have given you thousands of

dollars in cash, tuition

assistance, food, housing, clothing, gifts, etc.,

etc. But by your vote, you have chosen to help others -- not at your expense

-- but at our expense.

If you need money now sweetheart, I recommend you call 202-456-1111. That is

the direct phone number for the White House. You yourself told me how

foolish it is to vote Republican. You said Mr. Obama is going to be the

People's President, and is going to help every American live a better life.

Based on everything you've told me, along with all the promises we heard

during the campaign, I'm sure Mr. Obama will be happy to transfer some

stimulus money into your bank account. Have him call me for the account

number which I memorized years ago.

Perhaps you can now understand what I've been saying all my life: those who

vote for a president should consider the impact on the nation as a whole,

and not be just concerned with what they can get for themselves. What Obama

supporters don't seem to realize is all of the money he is redistributing to

illegal aliens and non-taxpaying Americans (the so-called "less fortunate")

comes from tax-paying families.

Remember how you told me, "Only the richest of the rich will be affected"?

Well guess what, honey? Because we own a business, your

grandmother and I

are now considered to be the richest of the rich. On paper, it might look

that way, but in the real world, we are far from it.

As you said while campaigning for Obama, some people will have to carry more

of the burden so all of America can prosper. You understand what that means,

right? It means that raising taxes on productive people results in them

having less money; less money for everything, including granddaughters.

I'm sorry, Ashley, but the well has run dry. The free lunches are over. I

have no money to give you

now. So, congratulations on your choice for

"change." For future reference, I encourage you to try and add up the total

value of the gifts and cash you have received from us, just since you went

off to college, and compare it to what you expect to get from Mr. Obama over

the next 4 (or 8) years. I have not kept track of it, Ashley. It has all

truly been the gift of our hearts.

Remember, we love you dearly....but from now on you'll need to call the

number mentioned above. Your "Savior" has the money we would have given to

you. Just try and get it from him.

Good luck, sweetheart.

Love,

Grandpa


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Awesome..................... Sad, but true.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I will bet that things close to that letter are happening all over America as we type. All the little geniuses are going to have less than their parents did. Voting for Obama was like putting a gun to the head of their future. Say good-bye to the good life. You might be able to abort your mistakes, marry your same sex sweaty, burn the American flag, and cut short the life of your grandparents, but the lunch isn't going to be free. After you give the thumbs up to deep six your grandparents your not going to inherit what they own, Obama will take that.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep makes me want to puke...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Yep makes me want to puke...


Sad, but true!


----------



## whistler312 (Jul 15, 2009)

I live in a very nice section of SW Minneapolis but there are several rental houses on a busy street near my home. The night of the election I remember hearing what I thought to be a riot in the direction of those homes. My curiosity got the better of me so I hopped in the truck and drove over there. What I saw was absolute pandemonium. The people had the street blocked off and they were shooting off fireworks and maybe even some small arms in the air. They were screaming it's "Our Country Now" and stuff like that.

Fast Forward to The Present:

At least four of those homes are in foreclosure resulting in their evictions.

Yeh: It's YOUR COUNTRY NOW, DEAL WITH IT FOOLS!


----------

